# Trip Request Filters



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

How nice would it be if Uber implemented trip request filters (instead of making a different vehicle profile for each option)? I had a little free time to make this neat idea.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Why stop there? Add things like:

Minimum trip distance in miles.
Maximum trip distance in miles.
Maximum pick-up distance in miles.
Pick-up distance must exceed trip distance.
Minimum acceptable rider rating.

What else could there be?

[NG]Owner


----------



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

NGOwner said:


> Why stop there? Add things like:
> 
> Minimum trip distance in miles.
> Maximum trip distance in miles.
> ...


I'll make that and send it to Uber!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> Why stop there? Add things like:
> 
> Minimum trip distance in miles.
> Maximum trip distance in miles.
> ...


You're basically describing Sidecar.


----------



## Greg O'Neill (May 9, 2017)

You know you can contact support and request that they separate things like EATS out from everything else? I did that so I have two profiles now. One with everything I can take (X,POOL,EATS) and then one for just EATS. Just for those times I really don't feel like having someone in my car.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Greg O'Neill said:


> You know you can contact support and request that they separate things like EATS out from everything else? I did that so I have two profiles now. One with everything I can take (X,POOL,EATS) and then one for just EATS. Just for those times I really don't feel like having someone in my car.


Can you seperate them so you don't get eats when driving people? I would sign up if I can do that. I wouldn't mind throwing on eats if I wanted to work at lunch time, but I've heard bad things about getting eats pings in the middle of a massive surge.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 17, 2017)

wpannone said:


> How nice would it be if Uber implemented trip request filters (instead of making a different vehicle profile for each option)? I had a little free time to make this neat idea.
> View attachment 131417


We've actually got that in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

Cobalt said:


> We've actually got that in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> View attachment 131660


Interesting. Wonder why they can't implement that everywhere :/


----------

